# SS Monowai and SS Wairuna



## glendaveny (Aug 24, 2007)

This is my first request for help - but it probably won't be the last. I am researching a man called Malcolm McCallum. He was a marine engineer from Dunbarton, Scotland who later emigrated to New Zealand, reportedly around 1890. He was definately still in Scotland in 1887 and definately in New Zealand by 1894.

I found some references which could be him, as an engineer on the SS Monowai (1) and SS Wairuna (1) (both Union Steam Ship Co of NZ) in 1905 and 1908 respectively, plus an entry on an alien registration form for the crew of the Wairuna in San Francisco in 1915 where he is shown as Chief Engineer.

I can't find either Malcolm or his wife on any emmigrant passenger list but I have a theory that Malcolm worked for the Denny Shipyard on the River Leven at Dumbarton (he lived just yards away from it) where the SS Monowai was built in 1889/90 and that he and his wife sailed with her to NZ on her delivery run. Who better to look after a Denny ship than a Denny trained engineer? 

So Question 1 - Does anyone know of any way I could prove this theory?

I know about the career of the Monowai 1890 to 1897 on the San Francisco run, but nothing thereafter apart from her use as a troopship for the Boer War and WW1 then her removal from service in 1920 and scuttling in 1926. So Question 2 - Any info on the missing years 1897 to 1920 to be found anywhere?

I can find almost nothing about the Wairuna - as far as I can tell she was a cargo ship and the only real detail I have is that she was sunk in 1917 by a German raider somewhere in the Pacific. And so finally, Question 3 - Does anyone know about her career from 1905 when USSC bought her and 1917 when she sank?

Sorry to ask for so much in my very first post! Any help greatly appreciated.

Glendaveny


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Wairuna

There were two vessels owned by USSC but its the first one you require
She was built in 1904 by Armstrong Whitworth on the River Tyne as Lady Strathcowa for Bucknall SS Lines of London. She changed name to Wairuna in 1905 and was scuttled of Raoul Island on 17.06.17


----------



## glendaveny (Aug 24, 2007)

*Wairuna*

Thanks for the response - what I would love to know is what she did and where she went in between.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/ellerman6.htm
(which incidentally includes the infamous Baralong)
under Matoppo (1) = Lady Strathcona = Wairuna
Picture Australia has a photograph of her.
Tap in Google ... "wairuna" "ship"
with other references to her resulting.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

*monowai*

picture of Monowai (1) on
http://www.nzmaritime.co.nz/monowai/monowai.htm

Tap into Google "monowai" "ship" "1890"
there are a good number of pages to help you ...

All the best, Raymond


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi.

If you search the National Archives of Australia for Wairuna, date 1800-1917, it returns 3 items:
http://www.naa.gov.au/the_collection/recordsearch.html

One is certainly the same Wairuna (mentions the raider Wolff). The other two are crew lists, possibly the same ship. Copies can be ordered via the website.

You will find several photos of Wairuna via Picture Australia:
http://www.pictureaustralia.org

There are also references to Monowai on both the NAA and Picture Australia. Again, not sure if the same ship.

regards,

Martin


----------



## Richard Maskiell (Apr 4, 2007)

Monowai was on the trans-Tasman run from June 1897 after completing last trans-Pacific voyage on 24.5.1897 at Sydney. She suffered two accidents on this service, a broken propeller on 17.10.1901 requiring a tow to Dunedin, and a broken rudder 220 miles E of Sydney on 10.9.1907, again being towed in.

Wairuna also had her share of misfortune, sinking the ketch Moonah in collision at Auckland 10.3.1908, a minor collision with ss Mintaro at Sydney 6.10.1908, and an explosion in the hold while under repair at Sydney on 27.9.1916 (6 killed). She was captured by the aircraft from the German raider Wolf on 2.6.1917 in the Kermadec Group while en routre from Auckland to San Francisco. She was sunk on 17.6.1917 after the cargo wa transferred to the Wolf.


----------



## oab (Nov 28, 2007)

Can't tell you where he was in 1917 but I can tell you he wasn't on the Wairuna in 1917 when it was sunk at Raoul Island. I've been researching the story of the Wolf for a while and have the Wairuna's crew list when she was sunk, and Malcolm McCallum wasn't on board. Chief Engineer is listed as A.S. Currie.

Mike


----------



## Dids (Apr 10, 2012)

*special trip from Sydney to San Francisco 1915 Wairuna*

I am also researching someone listed as crew for 1915 on the Wairuna , 
from Sydney to San Francisco . 
Dugald MacDonald 4th engineer age 25. I was told the crew were given the keys to the city on arrival ? 
Does anyone know the route that this ship took after San Francisco 19th Oct 1915 ?
Thanks for any help .
Dids


----------

